# Here's a kitchen knife I recently completed for my daughter.



## Bill Clancy (Mar 25, 2020)

This blade I bought, I usually do stock reduction, but I'm no Damascus master, neither do I forge...The handle is Birch, Purple heart and Lace wood (I think). Finished with Tru oil.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Rocking RP (Mar 25, 2020)

Excellent


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 25, 2020)

Gorgeous! What size is the knife? Chuck


----------



## Bill Clancy (Mar 25, 2020)

Blade is 8". That's a standard place mat it's sitting on for scale.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Mar 26, 2020)

Very nice. I know your daughter will love it and cherish it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 26, 2020)

Looks great,nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 26, 2020)

That’s a beauty Bill. How does that Tru oil hold up for you? I put multiple coats on a rifle stock back in the late 70’s and it is my recollection that it didn’t fair well when I got caught in a rain/snow storm. Gets me thinking about trying it on a pen or other small item. Bill


----------



## Bill Clancy (Mar 26, 2020)

We'll see how it holds up. I told her not to run it through the dishwasher, but you know how that goes!
The funniest part...is now the other daughter wants to know where hers is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Mar 26, 2020)

Where did you buy the knife blade?


----------



## Bill Clancy (Mar 26, 2020)

Ebay...chefknifestore is the seller. The product is "KATSURA Damascus AUS 10 woodworker Gyuto Chef knife blank 8 inch-No logo". ( I didn't link it, not real sure about the rules...trying to stay out of trouble) Its a pretty "Knice" blade...I already have a second one for the other daughter, and I'm doing a "Build along" with a friend. The construction is a bit odd, but with a little ingenuity I persevered. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Mar 26, 2020)

Bill Clancy said:


> Ebay...chefknifestore is the seller. The product is "KATSURA Damascus AUS 10 woodworker Gyuto Chef knife blank 8 inch-No logo". ( I didn't link it, not real sure about the rules...trying to stay out of trouble) Its a pretty "Knice" blade...I already have a second one for the other daughter, and I'm doing a "Build along" with a friend. The construction is a bit odd, but with a little ingenuity I persevered. :)



Any chance you could take pics of your build in progress and the steps you use to construct it? We love pics and tutorials here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bill Clancy (Mar 26, 2020)

I'll give it a shot!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 27, 2020)

@Bill Clancy , sure glad you found us because I sure like looking at your craftsmanship!!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bill Clancy (Mar 27, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> @Bill Clancy , sure glad you found us because I sure like looking at your craftsmanship!!!!! Thanks for sharing.


I can screw up with the best of us, I assure you!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 29, 2020)

Bill Clancy said:


> Ebay...chefknifestore is the seller. The product is "KATSURA Damascus AUS 10 woodworker Gyuto Chef knife blank 8 inch-No logo". ( I didn't link it, not real sure about the rules...trying to stay out of trouble) Its a pretty "Knice" blade...


You can link it, not everyone has the ability to make their own blades but he can assemble one and work the wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bill Clancy (Mar 29, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> You can link it, not everyone has the ability to make their own blades but he can assemble one and work the wood.


Thank you for making that clear.


----------



## Bill Clancy (Mar 29, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Where did you buy the knife blade?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/KATSURA-Da...664106?hash=item3fc1574eaa:g:9JYAAOSwolpb4yIC

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 29, 2020)

Bill, I think the main handle is Grevillea, sometimes called lacewood. Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 30, 2020)

That’s a beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bill Clancy (Mar 30, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Bill, I think the main handle is Grevillea, sometimes called lacewood. Nice job.


Thank you Mr PEET! I am no real woodworker, and I'm finding that one of my challenges is keeping track of which wood is which...especially with the exotic stuff. Some of it I can't even pronounce. :) I'm finding that labeling it with pencil seems the best. 
I could go all out geek, and photograph each piece and it's lineage, cost etc....and put it in a database....Nevermind!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 30, 2020)

Bill Clancy said:


> Thank you Mr PEET! I am no real woodworker, and I'm finding that one of my challenges is keeping track of which wood is which...especially with the exotic stuff. Some of it I can't even pronounce. :) I'm finding that labeling it with pencil seems the best.
> I could go all out geek, and photograph each piece and it's lineage, cost etc....and put it in a database....Nevermind!



Paul takes enough pictures for us both. There are a lot of good woods out there to use. Carry on...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill Clancy (Mar 30, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Paul takes enough pictures for us both. There are a lot of good woods out there to use. Carry on...


Thanks for the advice Mr Peet. I really don't need another project. :)


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 31, 2020)

Bill Clancy said:


> Thanks for the advice Mr Peet. I really don't need another project. :)



Didn't realize I was giving advice. To bad you're giving up the knife making. Looked like a project worth doing.


----------



## Bill Clancy (Mar 31, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Didn't realize I was giving advice. To bad you're giving up the knife making. Looked like a project worth doing.


LOL!!! Just the OCD tracking of wood. I've decided on pencil, and blue tape. Pretty low tech solution.
Give up Knife Making??? NEVER!  It's just too satisfying a hobby.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 31, 2020)

Bill Clancy said:


> LOL!!! Just the OCD tracking of wood. I've decided on pencil, and blue tape. Pretty low tech solution.
> Give up Knife Making??? NEVER!  It's just too satisfying a hobby.



Gotcha, follow you now.


----------



## Mxf339 (Jun 12, 2020)

Nice work. What kind of epoxy did you use?


----------



## Bill Clancy (Jun 12, 2020)

*West System 650-8 G/flex. It seems to give me enough time to assemble, and clamp up, and it gives a great bond. With hidden tang blades that bond is important to me.*


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 12, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Any chance you could take pics of your build in progress and the steps you use to construct it? We love pics and tutorials here.


.


Bill Clancy said:


> I'll give it a shot!



@Bill Clancy Any luck on the build along?


----------



## Bill Clancy (Jun 13, 2020)

Next one I make, I'll try a build along. I have some on the horizon. I have to remember to start taking pics at the getgo. Last ones, I totally forgot :(

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 26, 2020)

Nice work Bill!


----------



## DLJeffs (May 6, 2021)

Bill Clancy said:


> This blade I bought, I usually do stock reduction, but I'm no Damascus master, neither do I forge...The handle is Birch, Purple heart and Lace wood (I think). Finished with Tru oil.
> 
> View attachment 183005
> 
> View attachment 183006


@Bill Clancy

How do you or your daughter like this blade? Hold an edge? Sharpen easily? I'm trying to find a good blank to make a chef's knife for gifts.


----------



## Strider (May 10, 2021)

Gorgeous work! Hzst because you didn't firge it doesn't at all mean it is bit appreciated or practical! Great job sir!


----------

